# Mini LaMancha due April 17th..



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

This Doe is driving me crazy with anticipation she is the only one that I have ever successfully picked the buck and bred and waited and waited she had me fooled into thinking she might be in labor last night while she was pushing against the wall all afternoon. The discharge is coming more and more now her ligaments have disappeared and her back and is loose looking but she seems way too relaxed.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

She kept getting up and down and pushing against a wall definitely little contractions. That was yesterday evening now she seems fine again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She has been in pre-labor, can take many hours, to just a few. Her kids may be working their way to the birth canal. When she stands up, look at her from the backside, if she looks like her sides are dropping, almost like she doesn't look that preggo ,they are on their way soon. Happy Kidding, it won't be much longer.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

I sat down and watched her for a long time yesterday and I could have sworn I saw the outline of a kid stretch out and go head first towards the back end... I suppose it could have all been in my head though. The way the bump moved I am pretty sure it wasn't though


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

She keeps standing up and doing what looks like pushing but then peeing and pooping instead. Then she lays back down.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Due the 17th? That's pretty far away. Is her udder tight?


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes very tight. For two days now.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh she can't wait until the 17th then!! Very unlikely. They usually go when their udders fill out. Are you positive on her due date?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

My last doe that kidded did the same things for 3 days before she finally had her kid. She would push against the wall, get up lay down and sometimes just stand in one place. She even baby talked to her hay. Sounds like y'all are close. Good luck! She probably getting them babies ready.

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

well after a few days of what seemed like pre labor I have had a completely quiet weekend...I am stumped the only difference seems to be that she has dropped a little bit in the belly area


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a doe doing the same thing for the last week... Her ligements have been gone for 2 days now... So frusterating!


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

well I found myself leaving my house all weekend hoping to come home to babies...that's been my luck all along I figured it would work but nope. so she lost her ligs several days ago and still won't pop.she just eat and sleep


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

adriHart said:


> well I found myself leaving my house all weekend hoping to come home to babies...that's been my luck all along I figured it would work but nope. so she lost her ligs several days ago and still won't pop.she just eat and sleep


Gotta say, it is nice to have company in twirpy goats, stringing us along... My doe us doing the same thing....


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

well all week she's been not letting me touch her with a5 foot pole and today she's letting me love all over her and doesn't seem to be as large on the sides.before she was stretch tight and I could feel the baby hard bones now it's underneath her I can't feel it from the side.moving into position today should be the day I hope.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I am guessing triplets. 2 bucks and 1 doe.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

we have triplets...I'll start a new thread


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

owned by the goat you're right.two bucks and just when I was giving up, a doe!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh my gosh.. awesome! That is the first time I have ever been right! LOL, congrats!


----------

